# Favorite Fashion Magazine?



## terrigurl2004 (Aug 31, 2005)

Do you have a favorite magazine that you simply won't go a month without?


----------



## Liz (Aug 31, 2005)

hmmm. i like instyle the most, then lucky, allure, elle, and sometimes vogue.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 31, 2005)

I get a lot of ideas from Seventeen. such cute styles.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 31, 2005)

In Style and Elle!!


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 31, 2005)

I always get In Style and Glamour.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 31, 2005)

InStyle, Allure, Cosmo (articles are fun to read), and Lucky (I discovered so many online shops from this magazine)!


----------



## devinjhans (Aug 31, 2005)

i like vibe and vibe vixen. i also like to read in style every once and a while. anything with beauty tips and info is good.


----------



## iloveparis (Sep 1, 2005)

Vogue and Allure for me....although there was time I was buying Teen Vogue every month too for, like, 6 months:icon_love


----------



## Marisol (Sep 1, 2005)

Allure and InStyle.


----------



## QurlySq (Sep 1, 2005)

Sadly, NONE.... i can never find hald of the stuff that i like and see in the mags and the other half make me shake my head in horror...


----------



## Laurs (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't have a particularly favorite magazine. I just run to the magazine shelves and look at the titles on the cover. Whichever one peaks my interest, I get. I like In Style though; however, it's expensive for a magazine.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 1, 2005)

I've always liked Marie Claire's fashion section, though I don't know that this is strictly a FASHION mag. I learned to live without mags in general when I began giving away PILES of mags that I never read.


----------



## swimmingbaby (Sep 2, 2005)

mine is seventeen and teen people


----------



## Marisol (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KASK* I like Marie Claire and Seventeen, from time to time also In Style and Lucky. I bought Vogue this month - OMG how much does this magazine weight



Soooo heavy ! Vogue was so big because of the fall season ads. 800 pages!


----------



## Leta112 (Sep 2, 2005)

Allure and Seventeen! I like Allure better though because Seventeen doesnt have the BEST styles but some styles are very cute!


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Sep 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *terrigurl2004* Do you have a favorite magazine that you simply won't go a month without? Vogue and Bazaar


----------



## p_nut (Sep 5, 2005)

I like Lucky, Shop, Glamour, and Marie Claire


----------



## anne7 (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *p_nut* I like Lucky, Shop, Glamour, and Marie Claire



teen vogue, allure, and seventeen(sometimes)


----------



## DCBorn (Sep 15, 2005)

Shop Etc.

Lucky


----------



## Leony (Sep 15, 2005)

Instyle, Vogue, Allure and Glamour.


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 15, 2005)

I love Glamour Magazine


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 15, 2005)

I have so many. I love to read fashion magazines. I find it so relaxing.

I read:

*Marie Claire*

*Lucky*

*Shop*

*Glamour*

*Redbook*

*In Style*

*For Me*

Sometimes on the newstands I'll pick up *Life and Style* or *In Touch* (but they're similar)


----------



## jamie18meng (Sep 15, 2005)

Vogue


----------



## lady_lips (Sep 19, 2005)

Cosmo girl and Bliss.

lol


----------



## AlyM (Sep 20, 2005)

I'd have to say, In Style &amp; Lucky are two "Must Haves".

~Aly


----------



## canelita (Sep 20, 2005)

LOU LOU (is like a version of Shope but I can actually buy something from it cause it's Canadian!!!)

Cosmopolitan for fun

In Style (you get great tips)


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 20, 2005)

vibe, in style, essence


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 20, 2005)

I Cant Live Without Cosmoplatian. Allure Is Really Good Also, Because They Give Away Free Things In The Begining Of The Month.


----------



## elljmz (Sep 21, 2005)

definately Instyle!


----------



## Aniger86 (Sep 21, 2005)

I go through 'stages' when I read magazines. At 1 point of time, I used to love Cleo(s'pore edition), than Sugar(from Britian), than Her World(a S'pore mag), than Allure( was a faithful reader for 'bout a year), than Glamour. But I haven really been reading much mags lately. Too think I was such a magazine freak in the past!


----------



## sarah_j1985 (Sep 21, 2005)

i love Elle, Cosmopolitan, Glamour, InStyle, More and also Heat-this is a British gossip magazine but i love the fashion features. I kinda have a little obsession with magazines.


----------



## Salope (Sep 23, 2005)

InStyle, Cosmo, Glamour &amp; some of those "low-end" mags like Life &amp; Style. I love looking at cool or chic celeb clothes. Vogue doesn't do it for me. Perhaps it too high fashion and high end for me. &lt;shrug&gt; Too many ads.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 23, 2005)

I have subscriptions to Allure, InStyle, Lucky, Glamour. I love them they have so many great articles, ideas. I have found new make up products and clothes from those.

I love going to my mail box and seeing a new months magazine in there!!






[


----------



## envymi (Sep 23, 2005)

Am I the only one who gets W? I think I get just about every fashion mag out there, but I always pull out pics from W that I like.


----------



## elljmz (Sep 23, 2005)

No you are not the only one. I've been a subscriber to W for years but Instyle is still my favorite. It is a much more entertaining magazine.

Originally Posted by *envymi* Am I the only one who gets W? I think I get just about every fashion mag out there, but I always pull out pics from W that I like.


----------



## envymi (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* No you are not the only one. I've been a subscriber to W for years but Instyle is still my favorite. It is a much more entertaining magazine. Oh yeah...there are way more interesting mags out there, but I never get fashion mags for the gossip and I rarely read the articles...I only get them for the ads(makeup,clothing,shoes and accessories)...


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Sep 29, 2005)

so hard!!! every month i buy vogue, harpers, tatler and elle - grazia, B, Company, Instyle and Health and Fitness also feature in there - I'm a bit of a magazine-a-holic hehe


----------



## cottoncandy (Oct 2, 2005)

i dont regularly buy magazines, but i got harpers bazaar at the airport a while back and i liked it. although it was clearly aimed at very rich people, lol.

i looked for it again later but i got a bit confused cause there was one called bazaar and another called harpers, but none was called harpers bazaar. so are they both the same or?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

I love Allure and Vogue..


----------



## Pauline (Oct 6, 2005)

I like New Woman for fashion must have's and love Glamour for the lastest makeup trends. Saying that i am another magazine addict and usually scan the titles to see which one ytakes my interest for that month, I also subscribe for Glamour and Ultra Fit.


----------



## divamom (Oct 12, 2005)

I go through stages,

right now I love Lucky for trends and ideas on putting together outfits.


----------



## babykisses (Oct 22, 2005)

I can't live without my Vogue and Zink Magazine. Two of the best fashion mags in my opinion!!


----------



## SweetKisses (Oct 23, 2005)

My must haves are Lucky, Life&amp;Style Weekly, &amp; Shop Etc.


----------



## Salope (Oct 23, 2005)

I also really love GQ. Such a great magazine. Too bad there isn't a women's equivalent.



Guys get all the good magazines.


----------



## Becky (Oct 23, 2005)

*Allure and Glamour*


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 24, 2005)

Cosmo, and Italian vogue.


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Kimberleylotr* Cosmo, and Italian vogue. Welcome to MakeUpTalk Kimberleylotr! I'm Laura from Ireland. If you need help with anything on here dont hesitate to PM me.


----------



## DanniL2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

I get Glamour and cosmo, sometimes company and more as they are cheap and im addicted to Heat, it has actually got some good fashion pages in it!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 6, 2005)

I of course love Vogue. But for more realistic ideas I love Lucky and Shop Etc.


----------



## LOVECHIC (Nov 6, 2005)

*lucky.*


----------



## jessica9 (Nov 6, 2005)

definately Lucky! i also have found out about lots of shopping sites and indie designers from Lucky...and i love how they have the stickers in there to mark the pages!

i also am i big Marie Claire fan too! they always have those great shoe and handbag layouts!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Nov 14, 2005)

Cosmo and Cleo.


----------



## kaori (Nov 14, 2005)

i love,.. vogue,...ginza,....elle,....


----------

